# Exits 40&41



## mercuryrising (Jan 29, 2004)

taken while in the passanger seat...dont remember what settings i had.
kinda do still like the pic tho


----------



## mylittlefrog (Jan 31, 2004)

I must say that I like that picture -


----------



## altyfc (Feb 19, 2004)

Should be used for an anti drink driving ad... 

Aaron


----------



## AIRIC (Jul 27, 2004)

8)


----------



## Karalee (Jul 28, 2004)

I was thinking Im sure I saw something similar on Saturday Night


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 28, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> I was thinking Im sure I saw something similar on Saturday Night




if you saw that picture...we need to get you off the road.  



md


----------



## Karalee (Jul 28, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



View from the passengers seat that is  although, It was spinning a little bit more.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 28, 2004)

did you hurl?


md


----------



## Karalee (Jul 28, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> did you hurl?
> 
> 
> md



Never!  :twisted:


----------

